# Netzwerklaufwerk via SSH?



## riedochs (24. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich kann von hier aus via SSH auf mein Netzwerk/Server (Debian 4.0) zu hause zugreifen . Gibt es jetzt noch irgendwie die Moeglichkeit eine meiner Sambafreigaben oder einen Ordner hier als Netzwerklaufwerk einzubinden? Zum Verbinden nutze ich Putty.


----------



## Las_Bushus (24. Mai 2009)

naja du kannst winscp nutzen um das ganze im "ftp-style" zu nutzen.
Port ist 22 wie bei normalem ssh.
Ich hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## riedochs (24. Mai 2009)

Ich kann hier nichts installieren. SSH geht hier nur ueber Port 443 nach draussen.


----------



## Las_Bushus (24. Mai 2009)

naja dann halt port 443 und die Portable Version


----------



## aurionkratos (24. Mai 2009)

WinScp gibt es auch ohne Installation, der Port müsste sich sichlich auch einstellen lassen.
Ohne Installation grenzt es wirklich ein... Ich habe gerade mal kurz gegoogelt, das hier soll quasi wie sshfs unter Linux funktionieren.


----------



## riedochs (24. Mai 2009)

Danke euch beiden, werde es mir alles mal anschauen.


----------

